# Hunter harrassment charges in Rosscommon



## Drop Tine (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone see this yet? The name of the hunt club is the 7 Mag Hill Hunt Club. Guess they had "taken over" state land adjacent to their property, and several club members hung illegal tree stands, and were using scew in steps for them, and had other state land violations. here's the link, followed by the article:
http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/21703656/detail.html

*ROSCOMMON, Mich. -- *A member of a Roscommon County hunting club is accused of threatening state Department of Natural Resources investigators posing as hunters. 

The 48-year-old Bay County man is expected to be arraigned Nov. 30 on assault and hunter harassment charges in Roscommon District Court, about 165 miles northwest of Detroit. 

The DNR said Monday two of its detectives went undercover following complaints from people hunting on state land that they were being threatened. The agency says a man threatened to kill the detectives for being on what he considered his land. 

Conservation officers later arrested the man, who also was charged with failing to wear hunter orange during firearm deer season and using an improper tree stand.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

that always make the rest of us look bad, but this is way beyond a couple of goofballs high and drunk!!!!! When someone takes over public land and will take another hunters life, this hunter, club member, and any other members involved in this shouldn't be part of our free society!!!!!


----------



## Tommy99 (Jun 11, 2009)

You sure it wasn't Barack Obama doing this?


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

I heard about this on the radio today, I used to hunt Roscommon county for a few years, people would set up right on the road then look at you like you were trespassing when you drove by. Gotta love it!!


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Man, that's insane. This dude should get hard time for threatening a government employee.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

I've heard gossip in the past about groups who, in using a particular area of public land for some years, begin to think they can 'control' it, and do so by bullying any other hunter who wanders near.

I hope this jackass gets his hunting privileges taken away for several years......not to mention a fine and maybe a spot on the county chain-gang.

Anyone wanna bet that that little hunt club's days are numbered? The CO's have their number and will hammer 'em until they clear out. 

The rest of the '_members'_ can thank the jack-ass for that.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

It's idiots like that guy who make those of us who ejoy the outdoors in a responsible manner look as bad has him. Sad part about this story is he will most likely only receive a slap on the wrist. Fines and probation + loss of hunting licence privys for a handful of years.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I am gonna guess that is a pretty big NO-NO! What an idiot he is lucky the C.O.'s got him before someone took his threat seriously enough to shoot.

Ganzer


----------



## Jon Foster (Apr 18, 2006)

And this is why I don't hunt on public land anymore. It's bad enough putting my kids in stands on private property and having to deal with trespassers walking through our woods shooting at anything that moves because they think a mouse is a friggin moose.

This guy needs to go away.

Jon.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Same tactic used by a fair number of commercial bear baiting operations using public land. One individual was actually videoed threatening a C.O. dressed in hunting gear in the national forest. Convicted of hunter harassment, but never missed a day of running his guiding business...no license required (nothing to take away from him) and no regulation, or law preventing him form continuing with the bear baiting. Also know of instances where intimidation is used by dog hunters running bobcat guiding operations...assistants running the roads in the middle of the night looking for cat tracks in the snow. When found they sit on them and are known to intimidate other hunters from working the track with their dog.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

3fingervic said:


> Man, that's insane. This dude should get hard time for threatening a government employee.


 Are government employees lives more valuable requiring more punishment than for other people? I believe they were prentending to be regular people also, so is the punishment the same? Just wondering.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Alot of the same characteristics:lol:





Tommy99 said:


> You sure it wasn't Barack Obama doing this?


----------



## welldriller_old (Jan 23, 2005)

fishindude644 said:


> Alot of the same characteristics:lol:


Nooooooo....Obama would have missed a party!!!


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

he shoulda posed as a gay hunter, then they could get them fro hate crimes as well...........


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Could have been the wrong person.
Say your going to kill me, while holding a gun?
Self defense.


.


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

averageguy said:


> Are government employees lives more valuable requiring more punishment than for other people? I believe they were prentending to be regular people also, so is the punishment the same? Just wondering.


 
"Government employees" per se? No. Government law enforcement officers? Yes, as it should be. 

Conservation officer is the most difficult law enforcement gig out there.


----------



## Mark S (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone know wich hunt club it was?


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Drop Tine said:


> The name of the hunt club is the 7 Mag Hill Hunt Club. http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/21703656/detail.html


...


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Drop Tine said:


> Anyone see this yet? The name of the hunt club is the 7 Mag Hill Hunt Club. Guess they had "taken over" state land adjacent to their property, and several club members hung illegal tree stands, and were using scew in steps for them, and had other state land violations. here's the link, followed by the article:
> http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/21703656/detail.html
> 
> *ROSCOMMON, Mich. -- *A member of a Roscommon County hunting club is accused of threatening state Department of Natural Resources investigators posing as hunters.
> ...


update::Modified_ there are several people who are in this club with charges against them on this issue and many others. stay tuned, i hope they hook their low life asses up to the bars of their cells:banghead3 for 30 years to set an example of what will not be tolerated here in michigan.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

averageguy said:


> Are government employees lives more valuable requiring more punishment than for other people? I believe they were prentending to be regular people also, so is the punishment the same? Just wondering.


No, I don't think that a government employees life is more important. I'm not sure of the law. I do know that any crime done to a government employee, while performing thier job, seems to be punished more harshly. I think that the prosecutor should go after these people with guns a blazin'


----------

